# Re: the "What Have You Fettled Today?" thread



## Shut Up Legs (24 Dec 2019)

I tried to find this thread, and after a lot of searching, I finally found it under the "Projects..." sub-forum.  This to me seems like an odd place to put it. Any chance we could have it moved to the "Bicycle Mechanics & Repairs" sub-forum? In my opinion, it makes far more sense to put it there.
If it can't be done, no big deal: it's just a very minor request.

Regards & thanks,
--- Victor.


----------



## Rocky (24 Dec 2019)

Here you are:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-have-you-fettled-today.87079/page-615


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2019)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Here you are:
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-have-you-fettled-today.87079/page-615


I don't think that you read the post properly!


----------



## Rocky (24 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think that you read the post properly!


That's true......I didn't


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jan 2020)

Mod Note:
Thanks to bringing this up to the attention of the mods team @Shut Up Legs, Victor.
We have decided to leave it where it is, reason being that the thread contains non bike related fettling.
May I bring to the attention of the membership a new forum feature?
The wee bookmark icon top right of a thread/post allows one to save threads or single posts of a thread for later viewing.
You can then easily find your bookmarks by clicking on your avatar, top right of the page again, they are next to the account menu.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2020)

I wonder what happened to my What Have You Fondled Today thread?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> I wonder what happened to my What Have You Fondled Today thread?



It’s currently being used as evidence in a very serious ongoing court case at the moment.


----------



## IBarrett (12 Jan 2020)

I’ve been preparing for some minor GRP work on the TVR
The seats are only bolted through the fibreglass floor and sit on a penny washer to spread the load. The rear/outer bolt of my seat has punched the penny washer through the floor.
The GRP isn’t very strong where the rear bolts fit, and the outside seems particularly weak. 
I’ve prepped both bolt holes and cut the matt and steel mat I’m using to strengthen both bolt holes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2020)

IBarrett said:


> I’ve been preparing for some minor GRP work on the TVR
> The seats are only bolted through the fibreglass floor and sit on a penny washer to spread the load. The rear/outer bolt of my seat has punched the penny washer through the floor.
> The GRP isn’t very strong where the rear bolts fit, and the outside seems particularly weak.
> I’ve prepped both bolt holes and cut the matt and steel mat I’m using to strengthen both bolt holes.



wrong thread


----------



## IBarrett (13 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> wrong thread


I thought from the admin post just a few up that this thread doesn’t just need to be about bikes.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2020)

IBarrett said:


> I thought from the admin post just a few up that this thread doesn’t just need to be about bikes.


No - this is the thread discussing the fact that the _actual_ thread can be about things other than bikes!


----------



## IBarrett (13 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> No - this is the thread discussing the fact that the _actual_ thread can be about things other than bikes!


Ah yes, I see that now that I'm on a PC today and scrolling is much easier. Thanks @YukonBoy and @ColinJ for highlighting my idiot error.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2020)

IBarrett said:


> Ah yes, I see that now that I'm on a PC today and scrolling is much easier. Thanks @YukonBoy and @ColinJ for highlighting my idiot error.


Very entertaining, nonetheless.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Very entertaining, nonetheless.


Agreed @IBarrett please add any TVR updates to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/car-d-i-y.258173/


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2020)

I managed to build this Raleigh Record Ace frame up yesterday from spare parts and robbing some bits off my other bikes .
I took it for a test ride later and found that it rode really well apart from a slipping gear lever. It kept changing into top gear.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I managed to build this Raleigh Record Ace frame up yesterday from spare parts and robbing some bits off my other bikes .
> I took it for a test ride later and found that it rode really well apart from a slipping gear lever. It kept changing into top gear.


Oops, wrong thread!  


ColinJ said:


> No - this is the thread discussing the fact that the _actual_ thread can be about things other than bikes!


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Oops, wrong thread!


Maybe it went into quarantine on him.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2020)

That one is in the wrong thread too!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Oct 2020)

Mod Note:
I have moved @pjd57's post to the correct thread:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-have-you-fettled-today.87079/
Locked this one


----------

